# Eating cottage cheese at night when losing weight?



## bigup (Mar 5, 2010)

hi all

im currently trying to lose weight (fat), just started this week and i have been doing some cardio exercises in the evening (more than weights just so i can lose the fat)

do i still need to eat cottage cheese before i go to bed for any muscle repairing? i dont want to eat it if its going to add more weight on to me 

Thanks


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

no offense but thats a pretty stupid question.

basically if your under your macros for the day eat your cottage cheese if itll take you over then dont.

But isnt cottage cheese like 70Kcal/100g anyways? so im pretty certain 200g wont do any damage at all but could prevent muscle loss/aid in muscle growth at night. so IMO id say eat away! :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bigup said:


> hi all
> 
> im currently trying to lose weight (fat), just started this week and i have been doing some cardio exercises in the evening (more than weights just so i can lose the fat)
> 
> ...


If you're not doing weights what muscle repair is needed anyway? You'll probs lose a lot of your muscle if you opt for cardio over weights anyway.

Cottage cheese is an ideal protein source for your pre-bed meal. It's not going to add weight to you if you're in a calorie deficit is it...


----------

